# Taking pictures and directly saving them to harddrive with name



## Maria Bonnett (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I know this is my first over and that it's generally frowned upon to be asking before providing... That however will not stop me! Haha. Anyway here goes. I work in a store and got myself a nice camera for hobby photography. It is a Nikon D90. Now my boss decided it was a good idea to give every product in the store a picture for our webshop. 

I have a camera, I have a little wittle bit of experience, so naturally he asked me. My question is:

Are there any applications out there which help me with studio photography? Where I can just link my camera up with my laptop and just snap pictures fast. Then the pictures get saved directly to harddrive with a name I want to add. So that I won't get lost in 1000's of pictures. Which is what we're talking about here... 1000's of pictures. Pity me.

I hope anyone here has experience with this and can help me. Either way, thanks for reading,

Maria


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2011)

I just would right-click on the file, choose Rename, give it a new name and press Enter.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2011)

If you don 't have it, looks for 'Nikon Capture 4'.  With that software, you can control the camera via a computer and have the images saved to the hard drive.  
I'm not sure about automatic renaming, but as mentioned, you could probably just rename the files as you go.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know what software you're using, but it shouldn't be a problem to shoot tethered (the software that came with the camera should be able to do this).  It won't automatically change the file names for you (how could it?  It doesn't know what you want them to be...), but it will save them directly to the hard drive (if you want) and also let you view them on the computer monitor as you shoot.


----------



## KmH (Mar 23, 2011)

Your profile doesn't indicate what country you are located in. TPF is an International forum,

What you want to do is product photography. It takes a couple of years to learn how to stage and light items for product photography done at a professional level of quality. Your boss may well be happy with less than professional results however.

For now I will assume you are in the US.
Another issue would be copyright ownership of the photos you make. You own the copyright to all the photos youi make as soon as they are recorded in a tangible medium, and the store owner would need your permission to use your photos on the store's web site, UNLESS you and the store owner agree *in writing* that the store would own the copyrights (not a good deal for you). U.S. Copyright Office

Commercial photographers usually charge for their time to make product photos, and then charge a separate 'use license' fee for a business to use those photos. The terms of the use license are usually tailored by the media used. Web use is billed for separately from print use, as an example. When print use is involved, the size of the photo(s), how many times it will be printed, and the extent of the geographical distribution of the printed material all factor into the cost of the use license.

For the web use of a single photo at up to 400 px by 400 px, I charge $35 for 3 months of usage, or $100 for 12 months of usage. For web use larger than 400 px on a side the charge is $50 for 3 months of use, or $150 for 12 months of usage.

You may want to visit www.asmp.org and there on the left click on 'Business Resources' and look at the 'Pricing Guide' and Use License tutorials.


----------

